# South Africa 2010



## KevJan (Apr 4, 2009)

What "shots" do we need to have to go to South Africa from the United States and how soon do we need to get them if we go August 2010?  I was really excited to get this exchange but I'm starting to get cold feet.  Any suggestions and helpful information appreciated.


----------



## 225chs (Apr 7, 2009)

Don't know where you are exchanging into but for my trip to Capetown, Kruger area and then up to Zambia, all I needed was malaria pills. Started them about a month before hand. Check with your doctor, he will let you know what's needed. I had not had a tetanus for a long while so has a shot.
As to cols feet, since it's August depending on where you are going you may have cold feet. Check the weather for that time of year. 
I have been blessed to be able to do a substantial amount of traveling in my life (my next trade is La Casella at the end of this month). So far, the most unforgettable trip I took was Safari in South Africa. Get ready to enjoy an incredible experience


----------



## KevJan (Apr 8, 2009)

We are exchanging into the Sudwala Lodge, a few hours drive from Johannesburg I think.  What should we expect?  Where are the Africa Safaris that you mentioned?  Any information you could share would be most appreciated.


----------

